
Logitech’s Adaptive Gaming Kit Finishes What Xbox’s XAC Started - sohkamyung
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/11/logitechs-100-adaptive-gaming-kit-finishes-what-xboxs-xac-started/
======
falcolas
I am not significantly disabled in any way, and I can think of quite a few
usecases for non-traditional controllers that act like traditional
controllers.

Please, bring us more, Logitech and Microsoft.

